# Headphones from my TV



## zigehpop (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I just bought myself a little tv to have by the pc so that when the wifes watchin something on the big telly i can catch up more important things like football and arnie films itv2 are loving at the moment. I'm also intend running the PS3 through the tv.

Thing is as both my pc and her tv are in the same room i tend to use headphones if im playing a game or such. I want to do the same with the tv

Problem: The tv i bought doesnt have a headphones socket... it has two sockets headphones can go into but they are purely for audio in rather that out of the tv. 

The only socket i can see on there for audio coming out is called COAX and has the description of DVD digital audio out in the manual (the tv has a built in dvd player). It looks exactly the same shape as a normal av connection small dumpy and round and is coloured orange

Is there any way i can utilise that connection to use my headphones?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

If the TV has "Audio Out" all you need is one of THESE


----------



## zigehpop (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the welcome and your reply 

that looks ideal!

if there is only the one connection on the tv (the orange bit) any idea which one on the red i would connect? red or white?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

What is that plug labeled? Make and model of the TV?


----------

